# DIfference Between ICS 4.0.3 vs. 4.0.4?



## The Batman

As the title of the thread suggests, I am looking for someone to explain to me the differences between the two versions of ICS if at all possible. I have tried "Googling" the answer to this question and was unable to find an answer.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks.

Edit: Found the differences http://www.androidpolice.com/2012/02/05/android-4-0-4-makes-another-surprise-appearance-this-time-on-the-galaxy-nexus-imm30b-come-download-it/


Noticeably Faster
Android OS bug fixed (in battery stats)
Long-pressing on a blank spot on the last page of app tray bug is gone
New Radios. 3G/4G switching MUCH better. Don't even notice it changing.
Improved signal strength
New Power Menu. New from 4.0.2, familiar to those who have used a stock 4.0.3 rom. Screenshot here
PRIMELA03 Bootloader
Faster boot up time
Auto-brightness Functionality changed. Smooth transition
Holding down camera button now refocuses again
Multitouch issue seems resolved. Screenshot here
Autorotate is faster
Browser performance noticeably improved
Recent apps list opens faster
Miscellaneous camera UI changes
Increased volume
Keyboard fixes
Updated News & Weather app UI
Improved quick controls in browser. New when coming from 4.0.2. Present in 4.0.3. Screenshot here (Update: 02/05)


----------



## jellybellys

4.0.4 is closed source and 4.0.3 is the latest aosp


----------



## jellybellys

never mind about that 4.0.4 is aosp too now.

Sent from my Iconia A500 using RootzWiki


----------

